# Ann Arbor and Memory Lane swap meet



## ratrodzrcool (Apr 13, 2017)

Whos going? I probably wont be at M L [emoji53] 






Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## ratrodzrcool (Apr 14, 2017)

catfish said:


> View attachment 450978



Catfish will you be wearing that shirt So i can find you??[emoji53] lol!

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstone (Apr 14, 2017)

I'm already running in circles I'm so excited.


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Apr 14, 2017)

Kstone said:


> I'm already running in circles I'm so excited.



You'll be at both???

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 14, 2017)

I HAVE A RIDE WITH THE INGO MAN TO ANN ARBOR.
AND WE WILL HANG OUT AT BILL WOODWARDS SPOT 
I THINK IN BUILDING B.


----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2017)

ratrodzrcool said:


> Catfish will you be wearing that shirt So i can find you??[emoji53] lol!
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk




I'll be wearing this shirt.


----------



## Kstone (Apr 14, 2017)

Both!


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Apr 14, 2017)

catfish said:


> I'll be wearing this shirt. View attachment 451179



I'll have this one on [emoji106] 



Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat Tire (Apr 14, 2017)

I'll be wearing this shirt


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Apr 14, 2017)

[emoji106]


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 14, 2017)

catfish said:


> I'll be wearing this shirt. View attachment 451179




Same shirt from Wednesday to Sunday? Jus kidding Ed!


----------



## catfish (Apr 15, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Same shirt from Wednesday to Sunday? Jus kidding Ed!




I have five of them.


----------



## OhioJones (Apr 15, 2017)

Both! Need to say thank you to Wes for my Cycletruck fenders. Also need to pickup a Catfish tshirt. woot


----------



## catfish (Apr 15, 2017)

OhioJones said:


> Also need to pickup a Catfish tshirt. woot




What size?


----------



## OhioJones (Apr 15, 2017)

catfish said:


> What size?




Large, please, sir. Been dropping some lbs. Will be nice to feel sexy in a large again.


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 15, 2017)

As always, you'll find me at both!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JOEL (Apr 15, 2017)

I will be there as usual, probably wearing protective clothing for whatever weather extreme Ohio has to offer.


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Apr 15, 2017)

JOEL said:


> I will be there as usual, probably wearing protective clothing for whatever weather extreme Ohio has to offer.



Haha right [emoji106] 

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## aasmitty757 (Apr 16, 2017)

I was really looking forward to seeing all my friends and meeting new ones this year but circumstances beyond my control have forced me to cancel my trip this year. I hope to see a lot of during and after pictures posted on the CABE. Would love to see Catfish's badges that I wont have a chance to own! .....Everyone have a great time and safe travels!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 16, 2017)

aasmitty757 said:


> I was really looking forward to seeing all my friends and meeting new ones this year but circumstances beyond my control have forced me to cancel my trip this year. I hope to see a lot of during and after pictures posted on the CABE. Would love to see Catfish's badges that I wont have a chance to own! .....Everyone have a great time and safe travels!




Dang Kim that sucks! Well maybe more for the rest of us! Hope to see you next year. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Apr 16, 2017)

aasmitty757 said:


> I was really looking forward to seeing all my friends and meeting new ones this year but circumstances beyond my control have forced me to cancel my trip this year. I hope to see a lot of during and after pictures posted on the CABE. Would love to see Catfish's badges that I wont have a chance to own! .....Everyone have a great time and safe travels!




Kim,    I'm very sorry to hear you wont be at the show this year. Catfish


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 16, 2017)

HEY KIM,
SORRY TO HEAR YOU WON'T MAKE AA!
HAVE NOT SEEN OR HEARD FROM YOU FOR A WHILE!


----------



## JOEL (Apr 17, 2017)

Killer shaft drive Ed !!! Can't wait to see it painted. 

Anyone need Copake to ML transport?


----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2017)

JOEL said:


> Killer shaft drive Ed !!! Can't wait to see it painted.
> 
> Anyone need Copake to ML transport?




It's at the shop getting powder coated right now.


----------



## JOEL (Apr 17, 2017)

Good for another 100 years.


----------



## Stanley (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm in!!  9 days  2 hours  5 minutes


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 18, 2017)

so far here is some of the stuff I am bring .was going to bring the one green monark but , ithk I will keep it . any more stuff I will put on from bicycle larry


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 18, 2017)

aasmitty757 said:


> I was really looking forward to seeing all my friends and meeting new ones this year but circumstances beyond my control have forced me to cancel my trip this year. I hope to see a lot of during and after pictures posted on the CABE. Would love to see Catfish's badges that I wont have a chance to own! .....Everyone have a great time and safe travels!



Amen! Barry


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Apr 18, 2017)

If anyone is interested i have these for sale 125 each i can bring to AA or M L no shipping 





Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 23, 2017)

cleaned the shop out, found some more stuff to bring to memory lane ,van packed ready to go,  from bicycle larry


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm loaded up too [emoji106] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji12] 



Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 23, 2017)

o my!!!!ratrodzrcool I jess you are !!!!! ha ha from bicycle larry


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 23, 2017)

I've never been but I used to get these in the mail from Memory Lane and Chestnut Hollow when ordering parts.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 23, 2017)

I just looked at the weather--hopefully it changes. Just in case I have the umbrella and rain suit! See you all there. V/r Shawn


----------



## BLWNMNY (Apr 29, 2017)

ratrodzrcool said:


> I'll have this one on [emoji106] That shirt looks familiar.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 29, 2017)

WES PINCHOT said:


> I HAVE A RIDE WITH THE INGO MAN TO ANN ARBOR.
> AND WE WILL HANG OUT AT BILL WOODWARDS SPOT
> I THINK IN BUILDING B.



HI ALL!  SORRY, BUT PLANS CHANGE!
WONT BE THERE!
SEE YOU NEXT YEAR!


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Apr 30, 2017)

On my way

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Apr 30, 2017)

I had a great time [emoji106]


----------



## bashton (May 1, 2017)

Another outstanding show. Thanks go out to Paul and Ann and their crew!

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member
Home of the Muscle Bike "Show within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------

